# SRO Gebloggte spieler dürfen zurück.



## tukiu (28. Dezember 2010)

*SRO Gebloggte spieler dürfen zurück.*

Hi,

Ich wollte nur sagen das im silkroad_GER facebook stand geschrieben das  die Leute die Gebloggt wahren oder 3 Monate lang nicht im spiel waren  das die sofort wieder anfangen können und dazu noch Geschenke  bekommen.Ist doch cool, oder was?

Also schaut echmal an was die geschrieben haben.

*Prüfen Sie Ihr Konto  jetzt! Es kann sein das jetzt ihr gesperrtes Konto wieder offen ist. Und  Sie erhalten viele Preise wenn Sie wieder einloggen, falls sie Silkroad  Online für 3 Monate nicht gespielt haben.
Wurden sie blockiert, für eine lange Zeit, wenn sie es nicht wollten?
Nicht eingeloggt und haben sie das Spiel nicht gespielte für über 3 Monate?
Melden Sie sich einfach wieder an, und sprechen sie mit So-OK.
Alle Spieler, die sich für 3 Monate lang nicht eingeloggt haben werden folgende 6 items bekommen.
Erhalten Sie Ihre Belohnung und kommen sie zurück zu Silkroad online!
Förderfähig:  Spieler die sich für 3 Monate lang nicht eingeloggt haben.
Belohnung: EXP Increase Ticket(7 Tage) / Skill EXP Increase Ticket(7  Tage) / Skill Point Scroll / Reverse Return Scroll / Extension Gear /  Clock of Reincarnation
Zeitraum: 21. Dezember 2010 - 18. Januar 2011*


----------



## fuddles (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SRO Gebloggte spieler dürfen zurück.*

Wenn die jetzt noch Deutsch beherrschen würden^^ Aber war ja schon immer so.


----------



## ThoR65 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SRO Gebloggte spieler dürfen zurück.*

Ich glaub die wollen den "Mitgliederschwund" kompensieren. Ausserdem ist der Threadtitel ein wenig unglücklich gewählt. Es werden ja auch diejenigen angesprochen, die von sich aus nicht mehr gespielt haben. Wenn jemand so stark die Werbetrommel rührt, scheint sich ein langsamer Tot des Spiels abzuzeichnen. 
*OT* evtl. sollte die FDP auch mal solche "Lockangebote" machen. Nach dem Motto: kommen sie zurück in unsere Partei und erhalten sie Geschenke. Als Hauptpreis winkt ein verlängertes Wochenende mit dem Aussenminister in einer einsamen Berghütte, inkl. Verwöhnprogramm.  *OT Ende* 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## tukiu (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SRO Gebloggte spieler dürfen zurück.*

Wie ich weiß, hat JOYMAX alle Sperrkontos unter denn Accounts die seit 3 Monaten nicht benutzt wurden wieder frei gegeben. Alle Spieler, die ungesetzliche Programme vorher benutzt haben, werden nicht frei gegeben. Aber wenn Sie blockierten sind und haben vorher keine ungesetzliche Programm ( bots ) verwendeten dann können Sie ja JOYMAX bitten, das sie falsch geblockt wurden und das sie wieder ihr Account benutzen möchten. Ich habe gehört das Joymax an diesen Tagen überlegt ob sie solche Accounts frei geben oder nicht, weil diese Accounts falsch falsch behandelt wurden. Warum überprüft ihr den nicht einfach eure geblockte Accounts, kann ja sein das sie wieder offen sind. Nach meiner Meinung versuchst mal.Kann ja sein das eure Accounts bereits offen sind.

Also Frohes neues Jahr und viel Glück.


----------

